# Transalp warscheinlich Heckmair-Route. Tips?



## Nightfly.666 (24. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute!
Ein Freund von mir, evtl. zwei Kollegen und ich möchten in der letzten Juliwoche die Heckmair-Route fahren. Auf folgendem Link sind 6 Etappen: http://www.heckmair-route.de/

Mein Plan ist: 
- Wir haben 9 Tage Zeit (1 Woche Urlaub + WE davor und danach)
- entweder da wo es besonders schön ist oder wir total im Arsch sind *gg* machen wir 1 Tag Pause ohne Radfahren, nach Tag 3 oder 4 würde sich anbieten; alternativ könnten wir auch eine Etappe auf 2 Tage verteilen oder 2 Etappen auf 3 Tage.
- Am Schluß wollen wir noch 1-2 Tage chillen in Malcesine (ist einfach schöner als Riva)

Habt Ihr Tips und Anregungen?
Danke schonmal! 

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juni 2012)

Such mal ein bisschen hier im Forum zu dieser Strecke, da ist schon wirklich viel diskutiert worden über das Für und Wider.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juni 2012)

Seid gegrüßt Wandersleut!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Juni 2012)

@Fubbes:
Danke für den Hinweis! Ich denke wir fahren Joe oder Albrecht. Joe ist näher an der Heckmair Route und die Albrecht scheint, so von dem her was man liest besser fahrbar. Ich konnte nicht so richtig rauslesen was nun besser ist. Was meinst Du?

Was ist von dieser Tour zu halten? Klingt ganz gut wie ich finde:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.97949.html


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juni 2012)

Albrecht ist mehr fahrbar, richtig. Wenn dir das wichtig ist, nur zu. Beide Routen haben ihre Highlights. 
Meinen Bericht zur Joe-Route findest du hier: http://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour98/index.html

Grüße,
auch Daniel


----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2012)

Welche der Routen hat denn die schöneren Trails und Abfahrten ?


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juni 2012)

Die echten Highlights Montozzo Scharte und Fimberpass sind in beiden Routen. Albrecht hat aber viel weniger Asphalt. 
Joe-Route geht von Trafoi hoch zum Stilfser-Joch, das geht noch, und von Bormio nach St. Caterina, das geht gar nicht.
Was mir bei Joe besser gefällt ist die erste Hälfte mit Freiburger Hütte und Uina-Schlucht. Man kann beide Touren natürlich kombinieren.


----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2012)

Was wäre dann die Optimale Tour ? Soll unser erster AlpenX werden, sind aber schon recht fit, aber die Prioritäten liegen eig auf Abfahrten, deswegen auch die Frage ;-)


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juni 2012)

Diese allgemeine Frage wird hier im Forum oft gestellt. Antworten unmöglich.
Wenn ich mich auf Joe und Albrecht beschränke, würde ich wohl bis zum Stilfser Joch bzw. Val Forkola der Joe-Strecke folgen und ab dort via Torri di Fraele auf die Albrecht-Route einschwenken.


----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2012)

Jo ich les hier eben auch schon seit September letzten Jahres mit aber wirklich schlau bin ich net draus geworden ;-) Vom lesen her hört sich auch http://www.transalp.info/2008/trailtransalp/index.php interessant an, jedoch würden wir gern in DE starten mit Ziel Gardasee, des ganze im September.


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juni 2012)

Diese Strecke ist sicherlich sehr interessant und steht auch auf meiner Liste. Da wir weiter oben über Schieben gesprochen haben, für die Transalp Tirol musst du da noch mal ne Schippe drauflegen. Würde ich dir nur empfehlen, wenn bereits Erfahrung besteht mit ausgedehnten Schiebe-/Tragepassagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2012)

schieben wäre nicht das Problem, wenn man sich mit einer super Abfahrt belohnen kann ;-) nur geht die halt leider nicht zum Gardasee ... Bei der Trail Transalp wäre halt auch der Goldseetrail super ;-) Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juni 2012)

1. wird der Goldseeweg viel zu sehr gehypet. Tolle Aussicht, ohne Frage, aber fahrerisch oben simpel, weiter unter zu verblockt. 
2. passt der Weg überhaupt nicht in die Transalp Tirol hinein. Es ist nur ein alternativer Abschluss, der mit Bus/Bahn erreicht wird. So ein Blödsinn.

Aber: Wenn dich der Weg wirklich interessiert, dann kannst du ihn in die Joe Route einbauen. Die geht ja sowieso am Stilfser Joch vorbei. Von da einfach noch mal runter nach Trafoi und mit dem Bus wieder hoch aufs Joch.


----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2012)

Achso, aber Joe meintest ja hast viel Asphalt, des möchte ich eigentlich meiden ;-) wie verblockt ist es denn ? weil man konnte durchaus auch lesen das es welche fahren, war damals beim 601 am Gardasee ähnlich.


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juni 2012)

Geröllfelder mit dicken Wacken in der Ebene, also nicht steil. 20m Fahren, 20 Schieben. Das spart man sich aber, wenn man wie Stuntzi den ersten Abzweig ins Tal nimmt.

Ich sagte doch oben, dass die Joe-Route bis Stilfser-Joch ok ist, wenn man danach auf Albrecht einschwenkt. Also würde der Goldseeweg reinpassen (er hat nur die falsche Richtung).


----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2012)

Achso also Joe Route bis Stilfser-Joch, dann evtl ne Extrarunde Goldseeweg und dann einfach weiter auf Albrecht ? Des wäre dann ok als erster AlpenX ?


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juni 2012)

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf den unteren Teil des Goldseeweges ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Juni 2012)

Danke für die rege Teilnahme!


@Fubbes:
Habe Deinen Link angeschaut. Ihr seit 8 Tage gefahren, in der Mountainbike Ausgabe die Ihr verlinkt habt, sind 7 Tage veranschlagt. Mehr als 6 Tage sind glaub nicht drin für uns. Ist unser erster Alpencross und ich möchte 1 Tag Reserve und wenn wir ihn nicht brauchen 1 Tag mehr chillen am Gardasee. Hast ne Idee für uns?
Danke!
Ich habe hier mal zwei Touren die ich ganz gut finde:

DIe die ich oben schon gepostet habe: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.97949.html

und folgende:
Tag1
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.44505.html
Tag2
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.44533.html
Tag3
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.44600.html
Tag4
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.44601.html
Tag5
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.44709.html
Tag6
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.44712.html

Wie sind die zu beurteilen? Danke!


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juni 2012)

Der erste Link zeigt eine Tour, die die Nachteile von Albrecht (Anfang) und Joe (Straße ab Bormio) vereint. 
Die zweite Tour ist dagegen zu empfehlen. Zwar lange Fahrt durchs Vinschgau, aber bei 6 Tagen sind Kompromisse nötig. 

Du springst ja ganz schön hin und her. Das macht Empfehlungen schwer.

Übrigens, mit Start in St. Anton und direkter Anfahrt zur Heilbronner Hütte schafft man auch Joe/Albrecht in 6 Tagen. Außerdem wird die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn einfacher. Oberstdorf ist da ne Katastrophe.

Edit: eine 6-Tagestour habe ich auch schon mal gemacht, die ging allerdings durch die Dolomiten und startete am Brenner. Vielleicht wäre das noch was: http://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2005/index.html


----------



## Hofbiker (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Hier hast du einen Vorschlag von St. Anton nach Riva in 5 - 6 Tagen
 
*[FONT="]1.     [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]Etappe: 
[/FONT]* [FONT="] St. Anton â Verwallstausee â Konstanzer HÃ¼tte â SchÃ¶nverwall HÃ¼tte â Scheidseen â [/FONT][URL="https://www.dav-heilbronn.de/cms/heilbronner_huette/heilbronner_huette/"][FONT="]Heilbronner HÃ¼tte[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] â Verbeilner WinterjÃ¶chle â Verbella Alpe â Kops Speicher [/FONT][FONT="]â [/FONT][FONT="]Zeinisjoch â GaltÃ¼r â Ischgl â Fimbertal ÃN: [/FONT][FONT="]Bodenalpe[/FONT][/URL] ca. [FONT="]50 KM / 1.600 HM[/FONT]
*[FONT="]
2.     [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]Etappe: [/FONT]*
[FONT="] Bodenalpe â Fimbertal â [/FONT][URL="http://www.heidelbergerhuette.com/index.htm"][FONT="]Heidelberger HÃ¼tte[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] â Fimber Pass â Zuort - Scuol â S-Charl â[/FONT]
[FONT="]Pass da Costainas â LÃ¼ â [/FONT]Sta. Maria im MÃ¼nstertal[FONT="] (CH) 65 KM / 2.050 HM[/FONT]
*[FONT="]
3.     [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]Etappe:[/FONT]*
[FONT="]Sta. Maria â DÃ¶ss Radond-  Val Mora â Passo Val Mora - Lago Friale (Lago di San â Ciacomo - Lago di  Cancano) âPasso di Verva â Grossioâ Le Prese â Frontale â Val Di  Rezzalo â Fumero â Valle dell Alpe - La Baita UN: [/FONT][URL="http://www.altarezia.eu/_ger/BikeHotels/scheda_hotel.cfm?IDScheda=461"][FONT="]Rifugio La Baita[/FONT][/URL][FONT="]80 KM / 2.200 HM[/FONT]
[FONT="]
 Hier kÃ¶nntest du einen Tag einbauen und in Grossio Ã¼bernachten[/FONT][/COLOR] 
[COLOR=Black][B][FONT="]
4.     [/FONT][/B]*[FONT="]Etappe:[/FONT][/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Black][FONT="] La Baita â Passo della Alpe â [/FONT][URL="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaviapass"][FONT="]Passo della Gavia[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] - Pezzo â Casa de Visio â Rifugio Bozzo â [/FONT]**
[FONT="]Montozzo Scharte â Lago di Pian PalÃ¼ â Ossana â Pellizano â Mezzano â ÃN: [/FONT][URL="http://www.sporthotel.it/de/"][FONT="]Dimaro[/FONT][/URL][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Black][FONT="]ÃN: 70 KM / 2.000 Hm                                    [/FONT]
[FONT="]
5.     [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]Etappe:
[/FONT][FONT="]Dimaro â [/FONT][URL="http://www.campiglio.ws/"][FONT="]Madonna di Camiglio[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] â Malga Modifra â [/FONT][URL="http://www.graffer.com/"][FONT="]Rifugio Graffer[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] - Cascata â Passo della Groste â Passo della Gaiarda â Malga Spora â [/FONT][URL="http://www.visittrentino.it/de/localita/andalo"][FONT="]Andalo[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] â  Malga di Covelo - Pian Dosson â Passo San Giovanni â Margone â Ranzo â Castel Toblino â Dro â Arco â Riva del Garda[/FONT]  [FONT="]ca. 85 km / 2.400[/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="]Hm             [/FONT]
[FONT="]
Auch fÃ¼r Schlechtwetter gibt es Alternativen![/FONT]*


----------



## Fubbes (30. Juni 2012)

Diesem Vorschlag kann ich nur zustimmen. Da bliebe sogar noch ein Tag Luft, um doch in Oberstdorf a la Joe zu starten.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. Juli 2012)

Das klingt gut Hofmeister; danke für den Vorschlag !
Fahrt Ihr eigentlich mit Fahrradnavi? Ist schon besser als das Gefummel mit der Karte oder?


----------



## Hofbiker (2. Juli 2012)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Das klingt gut Hofmeister; danke für den Vorschlag !
> Fahrt Ihr eigentlich mit Fahrradnavi? Ist schon besser als das Gefummel mit der Karte oder?



Und hier hättest du noch eine gute Zugverbindung von Stuttgart nach St. Anton und auch wieder zurück von Innsbruck ohne Umsteingen mit einer Möglichkeit der Fahrradmittnahme. Bei rechtzeitiger Buchung gibt es gute Preise!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank! Echt toll! 
Nur eine Frage: Ich fahre doch vom Gardasee zurück und nicht von Innsbruck. Da gibts doch glaub nen Bus?


----------



## Denzinger (2. Juli 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> *[FONT="][COLOR=black]5. [/COLOR][/FONT][/B][COLOR=black][B][FONT="]Etappe:[/FONT]*[/COLOR]
> ...




für die 5 Etappe könnte man auch statt Rifugio Graffer über den Begn Ors - Stenico - Pont Arche und den Ballino nach Riva fahren, dürfte von den km gleich sein nur ca. 400 hm weniger. Ich finde dan Blick von Tenno oben auf den Gardasee zum Schluss der Tour einfach genial.


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2012)

Oh, das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. Mir wären 2.400 hm am letzten Tag auch deutlich zu viel. Da will man doch etwas frühzeitiger ankommen. Und die Kräfte sind auch schon verbraucht.
Ich stimme Denzinger zu.


----------



## Hofbiker (3. Juli 2012)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Echt toll!
> Nur eine Frage: Ich fahre doch vom Gardasee zurück und nicht von Innsbruck. Da gibts doch glaub nen Bus?



Dieses Unternehmen fährt Gardasee - Innsbruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (3. Juli 2012)

Einem Transalp-Novizen den Passo Ghaiarda zu empfehlen halte ich für sehr diskussionswürdig.....


----------



## Hofbiker (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo dede,

Das ist im Leben so, einmal ist immer das erste Mal! Ich habe meinen 1.AX im Jahr 2010 auch auf eigene Faust von Oberstdorf nach Riva für 8 Tage geplant und in 5 Tagen durchgezogen. Mittelerweile bin ich schon 5 mal über den Alpenhauptkamm gefahren. Ich denke jeder der hier im Forum sich Infos abholt,  kann und wird das Risiko selber abschätzen können wo seine Grenzen liegen!
Ich starte am 18. Juli wieder mit einem Klienten (Bekannten 64 Jahre) über die Alpen zu fahren, (St. Anton - Heilbronnerhütte - Bodenalpe - Fimperpass - S-Charl - Passo Consatains - Ofenpass- Val-Mora, Arnoga - Grosio - Valle del Alpe - Gaviapass - Pezzo - Montozzoscharte Dimaro - Bärenpass Tremalzo - Gardasee geplant sind dafür 8 Tage. Und der gute Herr fährt das 1. Mal solche Strecken und ich habe ihm für diesen Tripp einen Traingsplan zusammengestellt.

Und für den kommenden Sept. wird wieder was ausgeheckt (5-6 Tage Vomp - Geisljoch - Tuxerjoch - Brennergrenzkamm - usw. es werden auch hier für mich wieder neue Abschnitte dazukommen!

Daher denke ich man kann alles überbewerten!


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2012)

Servus Tobias,

bin da absolut d'accord mit dir, es geht mir ausschließlich um den einen Übergang! Der Streckenvorschlag ist in Gänze sicherlich auch sehr sinnvoll zumale es sich beim Thread-Ersteller ja offensichtlichauch nicht um einen komplett blauäugigen Neubiker ohne jegliche Erfahrung handelt. Ich würde mich nur davor scheuen den Ghiarda da reinzupacken. Ich kenn viele alte Transalphasen, die den Übergang einfach mal probieren wollten weil er von der Streckenführung einfach sehr verlockend erscheint, ihn dann aber unter die Kategorie "den muß man nicht 2x gemacht haben" ganz tief in die Schublade verschwinden ließen (so ging's mir auch vor mehr als 10 Jahren, kann sein, daß der Weg runter nach Molveno damals noch in schlechterem Zustand war, aber die Erfahrungsberichte danach klangen in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich besser als ich's in Erinnerung habe). Ob man sowas dann unbedingt für seine erste Transalp wählen muß.....??? => kurz um, ich würde auch den Bärenpaß als Klassiker fahren und evtl. dann statt des Monte Gazza (der zweifelfrei spektakulär ist!) einfach noch den Casale und die Russi-Trails dranhängen falls man zum Ende hin noch Lust auf ein paar Zusatz-Hm hat (oder halt Ballino als zeit- und hm-sparende Direttissima)

Der Rest der Strecke ist natürlich sehr attraktiv und m.E. perfekt für einen ambitionierten Ersttäter!!!


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2012)

Ach so, vllt. noch eine kleine Anregung (Zusatzschlenker) falls du wirklich in Grosio einen Ausruhtag einplanen solltest und auf geniale Trailabfahrten stehst: Laß dich zum Passo Mortirolo hochshutteln und fahr dann den Tornantissima-Trail zurück ins Tal

Hier übrigens sehr gut beschrieben: http://www.trail-explorer.de/html/tornantissima.html


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. Juli 2012)

Wir fahren nun glaub die Albrecht Route. Mein Kumpel ist total heiss auf den Schrofenpass und der ist bei Hofbikers Tour nicht dabei. Trotzdem vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Hofbiker (11. Juli 2012)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Wir fahren nun glaub die Albrecht Route. Mein Kumpel ist total heiss auf den Schrofenpass und der ist bei Hofbikers Tour nicht dabei. Trotzdem vielen Dank dafür!



Was fehlt dir noch? Bin gerade im Finale meiner nächsten Tourenplanung! Ich starte am 19. Juli!!!!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. Juli 2012)

Danke; hab glaub nun fast alles bei sammen. Ich freue mich so!

Sorry ich meinte Kombi aus Joe und Albrecht Route wie von Fubbes vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juli 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß, mein Neid ist dir sicher. Ob ich dieses Jahr noch zum Fahren komme, ist nämlich offen. In zwei Wochen nehme ich erst mal Kind 3 in Empfang.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute! Nochmals Danke für Eure Hilfe! Mein Kumpel und ich habens jetzt Fix gemacht: Wir wollen die Tour von hofmeister fahren und ala Joe starten in oberstdorf. Dann am Schluß den Vorschlag von Denzinger: "für die 5 Etappe könnte man auch statt Rifugio Graffer über den Begn Ors - Stenico - Pont Arche und den Ballino nach Riva fahren, dürfte von den km gleich sein nur ca. 400 hm weniger."

Hier ist der Track: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/download.104671.html

Was mein ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Juli 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hier hast du einen Vorschlag von St. Anton nach Riva in 5 - 6 Tagen
> 
> ...


*


Ich habe irgendwie Schwierigkeiten Tag 2-4 per Basemap zu planen. Das Programm findet die Orte teilweise nicht. Habe die openmtbmap Alpenkarte. Jetzt habe ich einen anderen routenverlauf teilweise, aber mit bis 3200hm an einem Tag! Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Route erstellen kann?*


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juli 2012)

Woher nimmst du die Höhenmeter? Aus einem GPS-Track? Zu ungenau. Habe da Abweichungen von 50% erlebt, nach oben.
Schau einfach auf der Karte und zähle die Höhenmeter dort zusammen. Danach noch einen Sicherheitsaufschlag von 10%. So mache ich es immer.


----------



## Denzinger (19. Juli 2012)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie Schwierigkeiten Tag 2-4 per Basemap zu planen. Das Programm findet die Orte teilweise nicht. Habe die openmtbmap Alpenkarte. Jetzt habe ich einen anderen routenverlauf teilweise, aber mit bis 3200hm an einem Tag! Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Route erstellen kann?


 
http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/

probiers damit mal, kannst zwar nicht drucken aber zur Überprüfung ganz okay. Ansonsten kannst mal bei transalpi nachschauen, die fraglichen Tage sind ja seine Route. Es ist wirklich alles leicht zu finden mit einer ordentlichen Karte.

Gruß


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Juli 2012)

Danke! Wer ist transalpi?

Ich will halt irgendwie den GPX-Track erstellen und das dann aufs Garmin ziehen. Drucken ist mir nicht so wcihtig. Aber das kkan ich ja dann wenn ich das GPX habe und es ins BaseMap reinlade.


----------



## Denzinger (19. Juli 2012)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Danke! Wer ist transalpi?
> 
> http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Speedskater (19. Juli 2012)

Hier findest Du noch paar Tips zur Route.

Ich kann dir auch die GPS-Tracks von der Route, die wir letztes Jahr gefahren sind, schicken.
Ist weitgehen identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Juli 2012)

Leute Ihr seid echt klasse! Vielen Dank! Hab die Tour jetzt im Kasten. Ich kann nur jedem raten seine Tour, wenn ers zum ersten mal macht, min. 10 Tage vor Beginn zu planen. Ich hab jetzt 3x hintereinander die Nächte durchgemacht fast, zT bis 5 und dann zur Arbeit...
Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Fubbes (20. Juli 2012)

10 Tage vor Beginn? Du bist lustig. Ich fange damit meistens im Winter an


----------



## Manni (24. Juli 2012)

dede schrieb:


> ... einfach noch den Casale und die Russi-Trails dranhängen falls man zum Ende hin noch Lust auf ein paar Zusatz-Hm hat (oder halt Ballino als zeit- und hm-sparende Direttissima)



Hallo Zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem letzten Schliff unserer Abschlussetappe über den Monte Casale nach Riva. Vom Monte Casale bis San Giovanni al Monte ist mir die Route klar. Ab dort geht die Variante 1 auf Schotterstraße nach Padaro und auf einem kurzen Trailstück nach Arco runter. Soweit klar. Aber kann mir jemand sagen, was genau hier die Russi-Trails sind?  

Als Alternative 2 überlege ich ab San Giovanni auf dem 401 zum Dosso della Vecchia, bzw. nach Gorghi und dann weiter durchs Val di Tovo nach Volta di No abzufahren. 

Welche der beiden Varianten würdet Ihr nun empfehlen? Wir selbst kennen keine der beiden. Gibt es hier Bikeverbote (liegt ja beides nahe bei Arco)?
Zu uns: Wir sind alles Wiederholungstäter mit guter Fahrtechnik (S2). Würde mich freuen von den Kennern hier ein paar Tipps zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank & viele grüße,
Manni


----------



## Speedskater (24. Juli 2012)

Val di Tovo bin ich letzes Jahr gefahren, kann es sein, dass Du den 409 meinst?
Ich hatte mit dem 150mm Fully Spaß, meine Mitfahren mit den HTs glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## Manni (24. Juli 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Val di Tovo bin ich letzes Jahr gefahren, kann es sein, dass Du den 409 meinst?
> Ich hatte mit dem 150mm Fully Spaß, meine Mitfahren mit den HTs glaube ich eher nicht.




Hallo Speedskater,

im Val di Tovo ist es tatsächlich der 409. An den 401 dachte ich als Zubringer zum 409 von San Giovanni aus. 

Wir haben alle so ca. 140-160mm Allmountains und sind wie gesagt nicht zum ersten Mal unterwegs. Ist der Weg voll mit losem Geröll, oder einfach nur verblockt?


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Speedskater (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Manni,

der 409 ist technisch wenig anspruchsvoll, einfach nur holprig, bissel Geröll, teilweise auch dicke Brocken, mit 140-160mm Allmountains solltet ihr dort Spass haben. 
Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, ich hatte sogar die Kamera an, aber der Film ist wegen des Gegenlichts recht bescheiden.  

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Manni (24. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos Speedskater, das klingt doch schon nach einem sehr vielversprechenden Abschluss. 

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Rimi-Mtb (25. Juli 2012)

HI ,ich selbst bin anfänger fahre die Heckmaierroute,am 28.07 starte ich in Oberstdorf los wen ihr da seit,fahre ein  Nox,schwartz,könnten wir gemeinsam los .Rimi


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. August 2012)

Hi Jungs!

Der Alpen X war total geil . Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Hilfe!

Hier ist der Bericht mit Photos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595443


----------



## Hofbiker (21. August 2012)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> 
> Der Alpen X war total geil . Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Hilfe!
> 
> ...



Gratulation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Hoffentlich schon bei der Planung für den nächsten AX!
Mein Plan für das kommende Jahr steht schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (22. August 2012)

Offensichtlich hast du den Passo di Campo umfahren. Das war eine vernünftige Entscheidung. Ich war unvernünftig und bin dieses Jahr da drüber. Hat einen ganzen Tag gedauert. Hochtragen, runtertragen, das allerdings in genialer Landschaft. Der Weg insgesamt wird wohl nicht mehr instandgesetzt, entsprechend schwierig war es an einigen Stellen, sich da durchzukämpfen.

Tag 6: Über den Passo di Campo

Dies als Info an alle, die sich an der Heckmair-Route versuchen wollen.


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2012)

@sub-xero
Du kannst dich damit aber in den erlauchten Kreise derjenigen einreihen, die durchs Adamello sind. Da gibt es vermutlich nicht viele (ich habe den Campo auch südlich umfahren). Die Einmaligkeit dieses Übergangs machen ihn zu etwas besonderem.
Manchmal muss man einfach so verrückte Sachen machen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2012)

@sub-xero "Gletschersau": Ich hab nun aufgrund Deines links zur 6.Etappe Deinen kompletten Bericht AX 2012 gelesen und ziehe meinen Hut *tiefverneig* Die Tour allein ist schon a la bonheur - aber der Bericht mit Fotos allererste Sahne! DANKE! Ich bin ja nur ne Lahmschnecke, aber ich habe mich gefreut als ich auf Fotos Streckenabschnitte erkannt habe, die ich dieses Jahr auch schon gefahren bin (Brückle im Val Mora, Piller Höhe...). Schön, dass sich doch Manche die Mühe eines ausführlichen Berichts machen. Danke!


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2012)

@Lahmschnecke
Wenn dich ausführliche Bericht interessieren, kannst du ja auch mal meine lesen. Da steckt eine Menge "Mühe" drin.
Dieses Jahr war ich allerdings noch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @Lahmschnecke
> Wenn dich ausführliche Bericht interessieren, kannst du ja auch mal meine lesen. Da steckt eine Menge "Mühe" drin.
> Dieses Jahr war ich allerdings noch nicht unterwegs.


 
 Lieber Fubbes - ich hab schon längst bei der Planung zu unserem 1. AX Deine Seiten durchstöbert - habe ich vergessen ein feedback zu geben?? Sorry... also auch gute Seite! Man merkt vor allem wie von Jahr zu Jahr die Touren schwerer werden... Dann bin ich mal auf Deinen diesjährigen Ausflug gespannt - weißte schon wo und wie und was?

Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2012)

Naja, Kind 3 kam vor Kurzem, also wird es eher eine Nottour. Und da ich neue (frische) Mitfahrer habe, wird es auch einfacher. Mir schwebt etwas vor, von Chur über Glas- und Tomülspass (Route Alpine 1) bis Disentis, Lucmanier, Airolo, Naret, Locarno. 4 bis 5 Tage.

Danke für das Lob 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2012)

Gerne!
Da bin ich echt gespannt auf den Bericht, vor allem Tomülspass... der wurde uns grade erst ans Herz gelegt.

Gruß


----------



## sub-xero (23. August 2012)

@Lahmschnecke: Freut mich, dass dir der Bericht gefällt. Ich mache die Berichte auch immer ein stückweit für mich selbst, weil so die Details besser in Erinnerung bleiben. Wenn andere auch was davon haben, umso besser.
Das Video macht übrigens Fortschritte. Es wird vermutlich ein 60-minütiger Film in 2 Teilen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. August 2012)

Dann bin ich schon mega-gespannt auf den Film!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (23. August 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Naja, Kind 3 kam vor Kurzem, also wird es eher eine Nottour. Und da ich neue (frische) Mitfahrer habe, wird es auch einfacher. Mir schwebt etwas vor, von Chur über Glas- und Tomülspass (Route Alpine 1) bis Disentis, Lucmanier, Airolo, Naret, Locarno. 4 bis 5 Tage.
> Danke für das Lob
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Servus Daniel,

Mach weiter so, wir brauchen auch eine nächste Generation Biker!
Die uns dann auch so tolle Berichte liefern können wie von Dir!  
(und auch die Pensionen einzahlen sollten  )


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2012)

Danke. Eine nächste Generation Stuntzis wird's ja wahrscheinlich nicht geben


----------



## Dissertation (29. Juli 2013)

Liebe Alpencrosser über Heckmairroute,

Schaut man sich die Studienlage beim Mountainbiken bzw. Alpencross an. Es gibt kaum wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zu typischen Verletzungen, Unfällen bzw.Überlastungschäden. In der Öffentlichkeit wird der Sport als risikoreicher Extremsport einiger weniger dargestellt.

Um hier endlich einmal Klarheit zu schaffen, und um solide Daten liefern zu können, führen  wir, d.h. Sportmediziner aus Aachen und Augsburg, unter der Federführung  der Universität Aachen, eine internationalen Studie zu diesem Thema durch. Wesentlicher Bestandteil der Untersuchung ist ein Fragebogen.

Es gilt nun so viele Menschen wie möglich, die über die Heckmeier-Route gefahren sind, zu rekrutieren und zu befragen. Wir versichern selbstverständlich, dass diese Angaben nicht an dritte Personen weitergereicht werden. Die persönlichen Daten werden nach Auswertung der Studie gelöscht.

Falls jemand selbst oder jemanden kennt, der über die Heckmairroute gefahren ist und Interesse am FB hat würde ich bitte mir eine Nachricht zu schreiben!
Wir brauchen eure Hilfe!!!

mfg

Hans-Georg Schreiner


----------



## dede (29. Juli 2013)

Wieso gerade die Heckmairroute als sample??? Stellt wohl eher nicht die repräsentative Grundgesamtheit für ne Transalp dar....


----------



## Fubbes (21. Juli 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Gerne!
> Da bin ich echt gespannt auf den Bericht, vor allem Tomülspass... der wurde uns grade erst ans Herz gelegt.
> 
> Gruß


Auch wenn es hier eigtl. um Heckmair ging ...

Der Tomülspass ist große Klasse. Gehört unter die Top 10 meiner doch weit über 100 Pässe langen Liste.
Hoch ein Karrenweg, recht einfach zu Schieben wenn die Kraft ausgeht. Runter zunächst ebenfalls Karrenweg, verfallen, spaßig, S1. Am Ende auf den Wanderweg einbiegen, nicht die Piste, dann schmaler Pfad, ebenfalls S1. Das ganze gut 1000 hm lang. War der beste Pass dieses Jahr (Bodensee - Maggiore).


----------



## transalbi (22. Juli 2014)

Wobei, das letzte Quäntchen Trail hinein nach Vals, haben wir dann doch ausgelassen. Wäre direkt am Brunnen rausgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

